# If LMDC And FMG Don't Work Out...



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

If LMDC and FMH* do not work out for me, I'm thinking of going for Central Park. Any advice?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

What?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

umair333 said:


> What?


If I don't manage to get in FMH or LMDC, should I go for CPMC? Or look into other places like Rashid Latif :/


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

After Fmh and Lmdc go for Sharif .......After Sharif CPMC AND Rashid Latif

- - - Updated - - -

Have u done FSC or ALevels?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I too want to go to CPMC. But my mother called a friend of hers who called a friend of hers who works there. Apparently the first 2 years are good, but the clinical years are severely lacking. They say they have 3 attached hospitals but what the person in question said that they rarely take students to their hospitals which are located outside of their uni. And that hospital has just 160 beds. They said they were increasing the beds to 500. Lets see. And that 160 beds hospital has very few patients in it and they keep showing the same patients to everyone.
Their style of admission is very avicenna-esque.
It was written on their form that you must have an aggregate of 75%.
The person also told us that towards the end if their seats aren't filled they start calling everyone. 
I just like to think of it is them having very few applicants. Like FMH had 2000 this year(from what I gather at least) and so they can't afford to be more selective. Maybe if they had more applicants they'd be more selective.
Still would wanna go there.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmm the clinical experience could be a problem I guess. But it all comes down to the fact that will we manage to get in FMH? I mean at their admin office said their merit last year closed at 78%. 
I think if they could afford to be selective they would be, I mean FMH doesn't get too many applications for BDS so towards the end the literally call up applicants with agg in 60%s to come join. They'd want their seats filled won't they.

- - - Updated - - -

oh but it'll be unfair to call their style of admission avicenna-esque, cause at Avicenna they say if you have marks under 900s in Fsc you gotta pay donation straight up. At least CPMC is pure of corruption like that


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

U have high chances in FMH zara....Just do good in their test....Their last year merit for MBBS was 75.9% confirmed from a student there...


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

umair333 said:


> U have high chances in FMH zara....Just do good in their test....Their last year merit for MBBS was 75.9% confirmed from a student there...


Really? I'll be trying my best and thankyou, I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Acc to FMH formula
10% Matric 
40% FSC
37.5 Macat

With 969, 935 and 735 scores in above my agg is 68.28 
Aptitude teat of 12.5 % I should get around 8.5% to make total 76.78% which I believe I'll do if I study last 3 days!Inshallah!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Hmm the clinical experience could be a problem I guess. But it all comes down to the fact that will we manage to get in FMH? I mean at their admin office said their merit last year closed at 78%.
> I think if they could afford to be selective they would be, I mean FMH doesn't get too many applications for BDS so towards the end the literally call up applicants with agg in 60%s to come join. They'd want their seats filled won't they.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Well you know what I mean, you walk in and they say the seat is yours if you pay us x amount of money by x days.
We need Anas90 in here or someone is who has been studying there even longer than him.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Fmh has now 150 seats for Mbbs ....source FMH fb page....


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Well you know what I mean, you walk in and they say the seat is yours if you pay us x amount of money by x days.
> We need Anas90 in here or someone is who has been studying there even longer than him.


Yeah we do! Also what about places like Uol? Can they be considered over Central?

- - - Updated - - -



umair333 said:


> Acc to FMH formula
> 10% Matric
> 40% FSC
> 37.5 Macat
> ...


They're following the UHS syllabus?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes FMH test is from UHS syallabus....Zara on which date your test is?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

umair333 said:


> Yes FMH test is from UHS syallabus....Zara on which date your test is?


5th nov, when is yours?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mine is also on 5th Nov.....Whats ur test time?...........FMH is only at 10min walking distance from my home so I'll visit it on 4th to get info from students who had given test!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone started studying yet?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll start from tomorrow evening Inshallah...


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

I have heard that if CPMC selects you they tell you there and then to submit the fee, is that right? cuz I had an interview today and they just said that they'll inform me about my status later


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't know as I didn't applied there....What's your UHS aggregate?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

umair333 said:


> Don't know as I didn't applied there....What's your UHS aggregate?


75.7 % and yours? where have you applied?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

My aggregate is 76.6%....I have applied in BDS @ CMH, FMH, LMDC and MBBS @ CMH, FMH, ,SHALAMAR, ,SHARIF, LMDC & AKHTAR SAEED.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> 75.7 % and yours? where have you applied?


where else have you applied?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

76.6%....I hav applied in Cmh, Fmh, Shalamar, Sharif, lmdc, , AkhtarSaeed!


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

umair333 said:


> 76.6%....I hav applied in Cmh, Fmh, Shalamar, Sharif, lmdc, , AkhtarSaeed!


I read your post above too Umair  was asking Awais, wanted to know apart from CPMC where did he apply.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Okay...I'm tensed now a days. .....merit for mbbs of govt college's at 86.1% expected so privates merit will surely increase too


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

zara13 said:


> where else have you applied?


I have applied to RLMC,CPMC,Sharif,LMDC,AMDC,FMH,CMH and Shifa....have given interview at shifa, CPMC and RLMC


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

umair333 said:


> Okay...I'm tensed now a days. .....merit for mbbs of govt college's at 86.1% expected so privates merit will surely increase too


They will :/

- - - Updated - - -



Awais Ishaq said:


> I have applied to RLMC,CPMC,Sharif,LMDC,AMDC,FMH,CMH and Shifa....have given interview at shifa, CPMC and RLMC


Hmm okay, good luck. Did you get a interview call from LMDC?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Hmm okay, good luck. Did you get a interview call from LMDC?[/QUOTE]
Not yet, did you? I've given my interview at Shifa, RLMC and CPMC...and w8ing for more


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Did any one get a sms or mail from lmdc for interview??? Plzzzzz replyyy


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Maahi1 said:


> Did any one get a sms or mail from lmdc for interview??? Plzzzzz replyyy


No I didn't get...did you? I guess they will text tomorrow...what's ur aggregate?


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mine is 79.3 n whats yours?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Maahi1 said:


> Mine is 79.3 n whats yours?


75.78 %


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks to Allah almighty got interview msg frm LMDC


----------



## Amish_01 (Oct 31, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> 75.78 %


@Awais when did U applied in Cpmc?? I applied on 9th nov but dint got any call or anything :/


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Amish_01 said:


> @Awais when did U applied in Cpmc?? I applied on 9th nov but dint got any call or anything :/


I have already given my interview at CPMC and I guess they didn't select me  don't know y? May be now their seats are filled, and they are just taking interviews as a formality or they are preferring A Levels' students.


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Amish_01 said:


> @Awais when did U applied in Cpmc?? I applied on 9th nov but dint got any call or anything :/


A friend of mine got admitted there
her aggregate was around 75-ish she has also submitted the dues already


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Maahi1 said:


> Thanks to Allah almighty got interview msg frm LMDC


I also got a text from LMDC for interview....Mine is on 16th....yours?


----------

